# Speakers popping, need help. I know this has been asked to death



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

Just recently my speakers have been making a popping noise, it occurs randomly at all volume levels. I know this problem has other posts and ive tried everything. I tried new grounds, i took a dremel to the bolt, nut, and metal to try and get the best connection. My gains on the AQ 4 channel are set around the 10 o clock position. I have tried turning them all the way down as well. Nothing seems to help. Last night i tore apart my entire system and checked and reconnected every single wire. Still nothing. Is there anything im forgetting?
My system is as follows:
-Alpine IDA x305s with the PXA-h100 
-Alpine Type R components in the front(6.5")
-Alpine Type R coax in the rear (6.5")
-Fi Q 12" subwoofer 
-AQ 1200d monoblock
-AQ 4x90, 4 channel


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you checked the speaker wires? Intermittent popping sounds like a grounding connection such as an exposed wire touching metal or speaker lead


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Randomness is difficult... 

Does it relate to ANYTHING you can surmise? wiggle? vibration? anything? 

I would try removing things from the system to narrow down the culprit.. 

You gotta MP3 player you could run direct into the amps? That would rule weather it was system front or back end...


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

i did take off the door panels and didnt see anything odd, but i didnt check the runners on the ground maybe someething there. And running an MP3 to the amp directly ill definately have to try


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty sure the problem was my RCA cable. Can anyone recommend a good RCA? I had a Monster cable 4 way RCA


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

Scratch that last post, popping continues


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

I ran my ipod through and back, no popping either way. I tried a different RCA cable still popping. Ive grounded everything the best i can. Any other suggestions?


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Same speakers doing it every time? All speakers doing it?

Do you have another amp to try? Even if it's 2-ch, hook it up to fronts, then rears.. etc. Does the head unit have an internal amp you could try connecting the speakers to just to see if it's your amp (then again, may be your rca outs on the head unit...)? Do you happen to have an extra head unit you could hook up to see if it's your head unit?


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

All 4 speakers do it. its less often when the volume on the head unit is less than half. And the thing that really doesnt make sense is the popping occured just within the last week or so. Before AND after i installed the IMPRINT module


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

borrowed my brother's headunit and swapped it for mine popping disappears. Looks like im sending it in. Thanks for the help


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome  well I mean that you figured it out. Glad you had another head unit handy

Wait, did you bypass the PXA-h100 when you swapped head units? Otherwise, could be the PXA-h100


----------



## adrasys (Apr 21, 2011)

So sent the head unit back, they found "nothing wrong" so im back to the drawing board.


----------



## TypeR (Apr 28, 2011)

I know this is a bit old, but I was wondering if there are any updates. My problem is almost exactly the same. 
I am only getting the random popping/buzz in the rear speakers. I have since changed the 4 channel amp to a better one AND upgraded the rear speakers/redid the rear wiring. I even put in a better quality RCA cable and get the same random problem. It seems like the rear channel on the deck is the problem, but I wanted to know if you narrowed your problem down 100%


----------

